# Schrauberkurs



## Ginga_85 (4. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ich hätte Interesse an einem Schrauberkurs in dem ich gezeigt bekomme wie man die Schaltung richtig einstellt oder ähnliches. 
Weiß jemand wo man das im Raum FFM machen oder hätte jmd Lust mir das privat zu zeigen?

Gruß Tim


----------



## potsdamradler (5. Juli 2013)

Schau mal vorab hier:
Tipps Fahrrad-Reparaturen,Montage-Anleitungen,Einstellungs-Anleitungen im Workshop Mountainbike-Trekkingrad-Rennrad-Elektrobike,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (5. Juli 2013)

Bei HiBike gab es letzten Winter Abende, die Deiner Nachfrage entsprechen. Sozusagen "betreutes Schrauben".


----------



## Ginga_85 (5. Juli 2013)

Schon mal danke für die Antworten.
Ich hab mal bei hibike auf der Seite geguckt, ausgeschrieben ist da jetzt nichts aber ich werde die mal kontaktieren.


----------



## potsdamradler (6. Juli 2013)

Der ADFC ist bei uns recht hilfsbereitund lässt sich über die Schulter schaun; Mitschrauber_innen erwünscht   In Frankfurt nach *Selbthilfewerkstatt- Fahrrad* googeln.

Grüsse


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. Juli 2013)

Schau mal in der Wohnzimmer-Werkstatt in Frankfurt vorbei.
Dort werden Kurse angeboten...einfach auf der Homepage nachgucken.

Gruß
Marco


----------

